# ASCE Membership - Is it worth it?



## Michael Scott PE (Jan 15, 2020)

ASCE membership was heavily discounted for college students when I was in school, and one of our professors offered anyone who signed up an automatic half-a-letter grade increase, so obviously I signed up.  That was 8 years ago and last year I ended up letting it lapse.  I thought I'd go in and renew it and wondered if it's really worth it to be a paying member, especially considering it's $275 to renew.  What do you really get out of it other than free/discounted PDH opportunities?  Do you really find membership to be beneficial to you?


----------

